# Bumper Boy Finishes Strong



## Fetchemup (Feb 16, 2008)

I previously posted a thread concerning the empty promises I received from Bumper Boy, but I am now posting to let everyone know that they made the situation right! I finally received my repaired units, one which was replaced with a new one much to my liking and my surprise! As my luck would have it the brand new one had a faulty upgraded receiver and would not work.. I was not happy! However they tried to help fix it over the phone and after having no luck at all, they express shipped me a brand new receiver. Upon replacement, the two twelve shooters are better than ever with no misfires and awesome new electronics! I was quick to post when I was dissapointed in their service which could have been more upfront in the beginning, but I commend the folks at bumper boy for taking action and putting two fine launchers back in operation at my training kennel! Guess I am not done with bumper boy after all! 

Brian Johnson


----------



## John Fields (May 13, 2011)

Fetchemup, I have no affliation with Bumper Boy but I have read so many threads beating the crap out of them for their service. I am an independent sales rep and know what happens when a supplier you are depending on becomes overwhelemed with orders or some supplier down the line does not meet their obligation and screws up the whole works. I felt like Bumper Boy was trying as hard as they could to meet everyone's needs at once. I think you are to be commended for admitting good as well as bad. I believe they will get this issue resolved for everyone soon and become a well respected company again in our sport. Glad it worked out for you maybe we will meet on the trial field some day.


----------

